# Happy 15th Birthday to Guinness!



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

15 years! That is awesome!

Happy Birthday Guinness!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 15th Birthday Guinness!

Really great seeing him living a long and healthy life. 

Have fun celebrating his special day!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I didn't realize how much he has grayed in the last year. Here is his 14yr birthday picture:


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

That's great, 15 years. What an amazing gift.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He is so cute! Happy Birthday Guinness. His age is wonderful!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 15th Birthday Beautiful Boy!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy 15 th Birthday Guinness.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday Guinness


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 15th, Guinness!


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

That is one good looking dog! You have done a great job taking care of him all these years. Way to go!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Happpy Birthday Guinness - what a treasure!


----------

